# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Μία φετινή τετράδα κατά την εκπαίδευσή της...

## tasosziak



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία! Μπράβο φίλε μου ... 
Αν και δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από καναρίνια, ο δάσκαλος που ακούγεται έχει τέλεια φωνή...  :Happy:  ( δάσκαλος δεν είναι; )

----------


## tasosziak

> Πολύ ωραία! Μπράβο φίλε μου ... 
> Αν και δεν γνωρίζω πολλά από καναρίνια, ο δάσκαλος που ακούγεται έχει τέλεια φωνή...  ( δάσκαλος δεν είναι; )


ευχαριστω ευθυμη,ολοι μαθητες ειναι ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Τέλος πάντων, τέλειες φωνές, ειδικά εκείνο που είναι πάνω πάνω, το κάτι άλλο ... λέει λέει και δεν σταματάει!  :Happy: 
Τον πέρασα για έμπειρο... χαχαχα αλλά δεν!!!  :winky:

----------


## Μπία

Πολύ ωραίες φωνές με ωραίες διακυμάνσεις.Καθαρός ο ήχος της καστανιέτας ,κρυστάλινος.Ίσως το επόμενό μου πουλάκι να είναι Tibrado.

----------


## Steliosan

Φοβερα πυροβολα... :Fighting0016: 
Τους βαζεις cd ή εχεις δασκαλο;

----------


## tasosziak

> Φοβερα πυροβολα...
> Τους βαζεις cd ή εχεις δασκαλο;


εχω δασκαλους στελιο....αλλα και το cd θα χρειαστει...

----------


## timbradofthia

:Happy0065:  φίλε μπράβο...

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Τασο!!!

----------


## orion

Ε βέβαια εσύ κρατάς τα αστέρια αρσενικά και εμάς να στέλνεις τις θηλυκιες που σαλιριζουν χαχα
τελεια ειναι ρε φιλε μπράβο !!!

----------


## bkourou

Εξαιρετικα, πολυ καλες φωνες .... εχω το CD σου εκπαιδευσης που εχεις φτιαξει αυτα ομως ειναι καλυτερα. Πιο κοντινο πλανο σε μονο ισως....

----------


## tasosziak

> Ε βέβαια εσύ κρατάς τα αστέρια αρσενικά και εμάς να στέλνεις τις θηλυκιες που σαλιριζουν χαχα
> τελεια ειναι ρε φιλε μπράβο !!!


 Εγω σου ειχα πει για αρσενικο μην το ξεχνας...Αρσενικα αστερια βρισκεις, θηλυκιες που να εισαι σιγουρος το ποσο καλη ειναι ειναι πιο δυσκολο....

----------


## tasosziak

> Εξαιρετικα, πολυ καλες φωνες .... εχω το CD σου εκπαιδευσης που εχεις φτιαξει αυτα ομως ειναι καλυτερα. Πιο κοντινο πλανο σε μονο ισως....


το cd αυτο ειναι αγορασμενο δεν ειναι απο τα δικα μου πουλια θεωρησα καλο, επιδη καποια παιδια το χρειαζοτανε να το μοιραστω με ολους σας....Οσο για της φωνες εγω χρησιμοποιω και δασκαλους αρα δεν θα ηταν ιδια με το cd αλλα και αν χρησιμοποιεις μονο cd τα πουλια δεν θα πουνε ολα ακριβως οσα ακουνε. Δεν λενε ολα το ιδια συνεχεια...

----------


## kiprean

πολύ καλά πουλιά όπως πάντα ο φίλος,αστερία μπράβο τασο !!!!!!!!

----------


## Sophie

Φοβεροί τραγουδιστές, να τα χαίρεσαι τα πουλάκια  :Happy:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ71

μπραβο φιλε μου να τα χαιρεσε.

----------

